# Can't open .cfm file with browsers



## Twinbird24

My university's website just recently had some pages converted into .cfm (they where previously htm/html) and I cannot open the web page in IE, Chrome, or Firefox for some reason. When I try, I'm just prompted to choose a download location for the file. I've downloaded the .cfm file and the only way I can open it is with Dreamweaver (which just shows the page in plain text). Is there anything I can do about it or is this completely the fault of the website/ server?

Here is an example of a page: http://www.uoguelph.ca/registrar/studentfinance/index.cfm?fees/payments
*edit: I just tried opening up some random .cfm pages from other sites and it works normally. So I guess the problem is on the server side :/


----------



## NyxCharon

Not much that can be done on your end, except notify them of the problem. I can download the file, and open it in IE and Firefox. This just displays the code though, not easily readable. However, If you rename the file to like index.html instead of index.cfm you can then open that up in any browser and get a semi readable page, which should work for you hopefully until it gets worked out.


----------



## Twinbird24

Thanks for the reply. Renaming it to .html lets me open the file with my browsers. I will send an email to them.


----------

